# Might as well be #15



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Went out again tonight to a place i never have night fished, she missed it at first but came back for it, sorry for the crappy pic.

*5lbs 14oz*


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Just remarkable!
You my friend have the BIG Bass figured out in your area!
I mean, if you just look at the pics, the Bass LOOK BIG!
You need to give a class to the rest of us "mortals"!


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Note to self: Try bass fishing at night.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Any tips for those who have not night fished for bass?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

afellure12 said:


> Any tips for those who have not night fished for bass?


Trust me...I just started night Bass fishing LAST YEAR, and it was the most fun year of Bass fishing I EVER had! This is just the basics that I have found so far!

At my home lake, the Bass come shallow at night in the summer and feed, they are voracious!
I use a Black Warrior Buzzbait, Black and Blue Jig-n-Pig, Black and Blue Chatterbaits with B&B trailer, Black Frog/popper with a spin blade...I really haven't found any other colors yet that have worked as well as Black/Blue...that combo seems to be the biggest Night-time contrast in the water and when a fish looks up at it!
Maybe someone with more experience can tell us about different NIGHT Colors!
There is nothing better than having a huge Bass busting a topwater at night...it scares the piss out of ya!
I have a hat with LEDs for light, 2 white and 2 red...Red LEDs allow you to see but do not scare the fish or attract bugs! Then carry another good pocket LED for walking around if on the bank, or re-tying! Night fishing from a boat is even nicer!!! 
Bugs are way worse at night...don't waste your time with natural bug repellents...get the good stuff or you'll be miserable!


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

afellure12 said:


> Any tips for those who have not night fished for bass?


1)Know the area your going to be night fishing, pre fish it during the day so you know your spots.

2)Dont use lights unless your taking a fish off and keep that to a minimum.

3)Black is usually a winner

4)Pick a bait that makes a lot of noise.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Noisy topwater at night, as stated, is an adrenaline rush. Black jitterbugs. Buzzbaits. Black hula poppers. Be prepared to be unprepared.  

If you're fly fishing, big poppers or large hopper flies.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, I think I'll try to get my dad interested in doing this on his boat soon.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I know this sounds crazy but i have caught tons of bass (and won quite a few all night tournaments) on small 4 and 6 inch worms at night.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

good fish night fishing bite has been on lately


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

Night time is better in this heat, but you can catch some nice Bass early in the morning or late in the evening I call it the 3 hours before and after the dark. Use dark colors and if your looking for bigger bass use a bigger bait sometimes. For instance me and my brother was fishing and we were both throwing flukes he was catching 1 to 3 pound bass I was catching larger bass I had 3 of them in the 3 pounds range two in the 5 and one in the 7 pound range.. The difference was he was using a reg size fluke 5 inches and i was using a big rainbow trout colored jerk bait from Berley power baits 3 times the size of his around the body but 7 inches long . The bigger fish wouldnt touch his bait. With that said my second largest bass was caught on a 4 inch worm it was 8 pounds 4 ounces. So dont be afraid to mix it up.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Spool up with florescent mono and t-rig some worms/lizards/creatures.

Take a black light with you. I have a portable battery operated that flips over to a normal white light if needed.

Worm fish normally out in front of the black light. Your line glows like a 1/4' piece of fiber-optic cable! It's a lot easier to line watch this way and the quality of fish is much larger.

I park shallow and fan cast the shoreline 180 degrees. Then move 100 feet and repeat.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

HogggggZilla! Good job bro......night fishing is the best way too test out your heart!! HUGE adrenaline rush!


----------

